# Amazing illusion



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hwVy_2eOfsE#t=78


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll pm you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

whaaa??

I thought I had some idea of how he was doing the coins, but his whole arm?!

How sweet would that be for a ghost going through a wall of a haunt?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was pretty cool. I love a good illusion.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - how does he do it?


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*easy*

glass has a hole in it rotates the glass covers hole with hand


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Well, that was to much for my brain this morning. Great trick!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The coins were easy, I've done similar before. I for one am curious about the hand. I would suspect that the table is gimmicked. I'm certain the napkin is simple misdirection and has nothing to do with the trick.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at it this way Terrormaster...if the glass is dirty, you can see it move....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Very very true.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie...you'de BETTER PM me too! Please?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yea, the teacup on the right side of the table hides the hole. The hole is hidden by his left arm as it rotates under his left hand while he is wiping the table with the napkin with his right hand. The whole thing is reversed when he takes his hand out, then the hole is rehidden under the teacup on the right again. Must have someone, probably one of the persons sitting beind him to move the glass.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great illusion!! 6:18 you can see a shadow from the rotating hole go along his left forearm as the hole slides by. Of course, I'd rather believe the guy can really stick a hand through the table.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is one of those times where I want to know how it works, but then all the magic and wonder is gone. Great Job. I love it. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

